# Anyone from Edmonton?



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Need some pointers in finding a SHORT Term rental in Edmonton ,just found out my brother has cancer and some family members need to be there with him during his surgery and aftercare so we need to rent an extra place as he only has a 1 bedroom TINY condo.Need it six month or so.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Sorry for your bad time*

You could try the Edmonton Journal but I find that there are a lot of good ads on Kijiji. They often include pictures. I think you would want to be near a hospital. Parking at hospitals and in the downtown area is hugely expensive so take public transportation whenever possible. 2 years ago you would have had problems getting a place due to the booming economy but it is much better now for tenants. 
If you are willing to live outside the downtown area, a lot of homes have put in secondary suites in their basements and that might be a good solution for you. Good luck.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for input will check these out , need to be as close to hospital as possible .


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear marina, thoughts & prayers that the surgery goes well

Have a look at padmapper, this site aggregates results from apartments.com, craigslist and kijiji. I hope you're able to find a 6 month lease. Wish I lived in Edmonton so I could help out more.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Which hospital?

If it is the University hospital, you should be able to find some places allowing shorter term leases, but you'll want to make sure you stay away from some buildings full of students and Whyte Ave' types.

I would also check Kijiji. Downtown, there are some areas you'll want to stay away from. The majority of the city is good and clean, but there are definitely areas where random crime is 'above average'

All the best.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

It's meant for students, but should either be near the UofA hospital or LRT:
http://www.rentingspaces.ca/index.htm


----------

